# Montana Rafters: Gallatin?



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Hoping to hit the Gallatin, Madison and Clarkfork on my way from Colorado to Lochsa and Middle Fork about May 20-24.

I know the Madison and Clarkfork will be running, but what about the Gallatin? I've run it in June and July from 1500 to 4500, but not sure how low it is runnable in a small cat and when it will be running this year.

I've had great luck meeting up with locals when running solo in June and July on weekends, but what about May, midweek? Colorado will be bleak this year, so I want to get as much rivertime as possible on my drive north, so I'm open to all suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Not a rafter but...

Commercials run 10'ers down way low in the fall... under 400? In a cat the ability to straddle rocks may be an advantage no guarantees. It's running around 600 now and I would expect by May it will be above 1000 which would probably be my min. for getting in a raft. 1000 and 1500 aren't that different so you should be good to go.


----------



## birdman83 (Apr 30, 2009)

If you have time, and are looking for more rivers, then you could drive west on I-80 until you hit Rock Springs area. From there you could head north for the Snake, and continue through YNP and drive out the North Entrance. Then you could run the Yellowstone (Both the town run and Yankee Jim Canyon). The level for the Snake and the Yellowstone should be good that time of year, and the park might not be too busy yet. More rivers and a more scenic drive that avoids the monotony of I-25 through Wyoming, and I-90 through eastern Montana. If you do not want to add an extra few hours to your drive, then I would suggest running down to the Yellowstone from Livingston.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MF Salmon or MF Flathead?

When are you planning to be on the Lochsa, Rich, the big Memorial Day madness weekend? We'll be there the two weekends following it.



birdman83 said:


> Then you could run the Yellowstone (Both the town run and Yankee Jim Canyon).


What's the town float like? I've floated Yankee Jim (fun!) and overnighted the Livingston to Big Timber stretch.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

MT4Runner said:


> MF Salmon or MF Flathead?
> 
> When are you planning to be on the Lochsa, Rich, the big Memorial Day madness weekend? We'll be there the two weekends following it.
> 
> ...


I guess since I am asking about Montana rivers, I should have been more specific. That would be the Middle Fork Salmon. My daughter guided on the MF Flathead for 4 years and I always enjoyed it. But with $4+ gas its too far out of the loop. We will be on Lochsa for Memorial Day, good chance to met up with old friends. Did the Yankee Fork section at high water (20k+) and it had Grand Canyon size waves. Also liked the Buffalo section of the Flathead, again GC size wave trains.

Any info on the Stillwater?


----------



## birdman83 (Apr 30, 2009)

The town section is a fun section of II+/III- depending on flow. Flows above 13,000 cfs it is full of fun wave trains, but some of the good stuff is washed out. Between 7,000 cfs and 10,000 cfs it is probably the best with lots of good wave trains. Low water it becomes a glorified scenic float. No matter what the flow, it is beautiful, and the town of Gardiner offers some interesting attractions like the Blue Goose Saloon.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Still water has a reputation for being big a rowdy with water (like constant raft flipping holes + moves) and it's pretty rocky at lower flows (moves). The boulder river has the III-IV bible stretch and it's awful pretty back there. Plus you drive past the natural bridge state park which ups the value of the excursion.


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

the LOWER Stillwater would be the section to run that time of year from the town of Absorkee to Columbus, likely be on the low end, mostly class 1 and 2 there are 2 rapids that are fun but aren't really class 3 until high water


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Rich ill go rafting with you I can borrow the neighbors 13' and we can give Er should be good flow I bet it will be 2kish


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike, 2k would be good. I'll let you know when I'm headed up. Didn't know you rafted. Might be too early for the Stillwater, wanted to try the upper section, but am aware of early season log issues. With Colorado looking so bleak this year, I'm hoping to hit as many Montana/Idaho runs as possible. Thanks


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm out of Helena but no problem driving a bit. Semi flexible schedule. Bump this when it gets closer or PM me & I can probably come out & play.


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Im in Missoula and can probably be flexible to hit the Clark Fork. Although its pretty washed out right now. I will be doing the Lochsa tomorrow so will let you know how that goes.


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Rich, If you find yourself passing through Jackson on your way to Montucky. you got a free place to flop & park your rig right on the Hoback Rvr. I'm guessing that would be around 18th-19th?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Keith,

Thanks for the invite. Not sure which route I'll be driving, depends on Stillwater. Are you still planning on SF Clearwater and Lochsa after MFS?
I might head back that way about June 8-10.
I


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinned said:


> Im in Missoula and can probably be flexible to hit the Clark Fork. Although its pretty washed out right now. I will be doing the Lochsa tomorrow so will let you know how that goes.


Looks like it was 6.5' on Saturday and 7.7' on Sunday.

Did the tree wash out of Shoestring Falls?


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

MT4Runner said:


> Looks like it was 6.5' on Saturday and 7.7' on Sunday.
> 
> Did the tree wash out of Shoestring Falls?



Wrong gauge, wrong rapid, WTF? There was no tree in shoestring. There was a tree in horsetail a month or so ago, and it is long gone (although there was one on the side of HT but not in play, it is also gone). There was a tree in Bloody Mary and washed out (broke?) for Sunday's run. Pretty much as of yesterday the entire run was clean.

It was 4ish feet Saturday, 5ish feet Sunday. Don't use the gauge reading on the USGS site, it's like tattooing NOOB on your username


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> Wrong gauge, wrong rapid, WTF? There was no tree in shoestring. There was a tree in horsetail a month or so ago, and it is long gone


Sorry, yeah, that's the one I was thinking of.



> It was 4ish feet Saturday, 5ish feet Sunday. Don't use the gauge reading on the USGS site, it's like tattooing NOOB on your username


 
.. @ me.
Off to User CP to tattoo NOOB on my username.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I think we should paint a feet gauge on the Wilderness Gateway Bridge. Not only would that confuse things even more (super-bonus!), but at least we'd have something useful for those that never go to Lowell. Personally I try to stick with cfs since it's a reliable gauge (the Lowell bridge gauge is worthless at high water since the Selway backs it up) but can't get away from asking people who come up from Lowell what the bridge says. At least it gets you in the ballpark. Then there are the people that read the wetspot (mostly commercials to sand bag it) vs the water level. Then you have to ask if people mean 10AM Montana time, or local (pacific time)?


----------



## Pinned (Apr 19, 2012)

Everyone knows that the Lochsa is on Mountain Time. 

The run was great both Sat and Sun this last weekend. Yes, the tree broke in half on Bloody Mary and washed to the side. The river was clean and fun.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I celebrated my 50th day on the Lochsa Friday! Wahoo! I was kind of surprised it was that few when I totalled it up this winter, but this is only starting my 4th full year boating it. What a glorious weekend, come on Thursday!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Late happy birthday!!

This is just my 4th year there, and only 1x in '09, 2x in '10 and '11, but already 1x this year and a couple more trips planned in June.


----------



## catboatkeith (Jun 11, 2010)

Rich, 
I'm not going to be in my rig for MFS trip, and have a couple of options comming up at the end of that month, S-o-o-o-o the answer is no. BUT, either coming or going or both, if you pass through the Jackson area the offer stands.


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> I celebrated my 50th day on the Lochsa Friday! Wahoo! I was kind of surprised it was that few when I totalled it up this winter, but this is only starting my 4th full year boating it. What a glorious weekend, come on Thursday!


Happy birthday! What a great way to celebrate. I guided the Lochsa in 91 and 92 and have only been on it a few times since - last time in 2002 or so. Probably time to get back over there. I got a nice Sotar raft for my 50th birthday last year. Need to get it on the Lochsa! And the Gallatin!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking for other boaters (cat, raft or kayak) to run with or shuttle with
on the Gallatin and/or Madison next Monday- Wed and the Clarkfork on Thur (5/21 -5/24).

Colorado catboater headed to the Lochsa-MFS-Main-SF looking for fun on the way. Madison is too long of a shuttle for a bike!

Mike? Pinned? MountainMed? Stillwater? Glenn, does the Boulder River go in a small cat? 

Still room on MFS 5/30. Marsh thru Main

Richard

three o three 589-302one


----------



## stillwaterpaddler (Nov 16, 2003)

*Boulder*

the boulder definitely goes in a cat, really fun on the bible stretch


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Rich a crew is heading to sfc fri of mem. I'm leaving from wg fri am,, stopping in at 3r to pick someone up, then meeting others at sfc. Plan to run one day and back to lochsa, but you never know. If golden is in, maybe 2 days???? I'm in the huge red 4x4 van and my yellow/black cat 

Laura


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> Rich a crew is heading to sfc fri of mem. I'm leaving from wg fri am,, stopping in at 3r to pick someone up, then meeting others at sfc. Plan to run one day and back to lochsa, but you never know. If golden is in, maybe 2 days???? I'm in the huge red 4x4 van and my yellow/black cat
> 
> Laura


 
Thanks for the invite, but not sure I'll be there before mid day Friday.
But if I am, the S Fork clearwater is on my list!


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Rich, 

Normally shuttle is super easy on the Gallatin but they are doing construction work and shuttle is looking like 30+ min for a short burst of whitewater of less than 2 miles. You can extend the float and get a couple more easy rapids, which we do regularly, but you will be sitting in traffic then watching it from the river. Hopefully they can finish by the weekend. I will try to keep you posted. I am good for after work on the Gallatin but can't get anything else mid week.


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd be up for some Clark fork anytime next week.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Glenn, I've usually put in at Greek Creek to get a little warm up. Could't
find anything online about construction. Hope its done by next week. 

Catflipper, I'll pm you my phone. Thursday is a possible for Clark Fork.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Taken from: Traveler Information - Construction Report



> *US-191 *
> *Big Sky North. Bridge work in progress. There is a width restriction of 10 feet. Expect delays of 15 to 15 minutes, reduced speed to 25 mph, pilot cars, single lane traffic, single lane closures, traffic controlled by signal lights. Grooved surfaces, sign installation. 24 Hour/day width restrictions on loads over 10' wide from MM 60-62. Milling and paving will also begin this week with flaggers, pilot cars, and single lane traffic and milled surfaces. Work will be in progress from 7:00 am to 7:00 pm Monday through Friday. Travelers could possibly see occasional work in progress on Saturdays if needed. SATURDAY, MAY 19TH, travelers should expect single lane traffic and signal light at the bridge area only. The remaining portion of the project will have reduced speed. Paving is scheduled to be finished in  approximately two weeks, weather depending then chip seal will follow.
> 
> *


 I think that is supposed to read 15 to 25 min delays. Putting in at Greek may not even be an option. Moose is good to go, extending your float.


----------



## Monto (May 15, 2012)

I ran from Greek sat and had about a one-minute delay at the bridge... but maybe things have changed


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

I think it really depends on the volume of traffic coming through the canyon. Lots of folks commute up and down the canyon daily so heavy traffic in one direction backs it up for both sides.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Anyonem up for Gallatin or Madison "Beartrap Canyon" 
Monday, Tues or Wed?

on road no internet 

Richard three Oh three 589-3021


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

*Madison on Wednesday!*

Have two boats and shuttle set for Wed AM on the Madison.
If anyone wants to join call today, will be camped at put in tonight.

Richard 303-589-3021

PS: Gallatin is lots of fun at this level (2500) and the road construction has not affected any access points. Just minor 5-10 minute delays.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

*Clark Fork on Thursday?*

Anyone up for Clarks Fork on Thursday?

On road no internet.

Richard 303-589-3021


----------



## catflipper (Jun 22, 2011)

Clark fork is not at a super fun level but I could be game. Will give a call tonight.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

CF gets a little washed out and some pretty big seamy eddylines at this flow, but still runnable! 

I hope this isn't too much of a hijack of Rich's road trip thread, but I'm planning on a Gallatin-Madison-Yellowstone tour either the 16-17th of June or the 23-24th. Planning to be flexible and make the trip based on flows and weather.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

No problem with a hijack. I'm headed to the Lochsa, MFS and Main Fork.
Had agreat time on the Stillwater, Gallatin and Madison.


----------

